# Road and Track - 2014 A3 info



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

http://www.roadandtrack.com/future-cars/first/2014-audi-a3-sedan

Some highlights - 

_The next A3 is coming to the U.S. only in sedan format, whereas the 5-door hatchback continues to be offered in Europe. At 174.8 in. overall, the Audi A3 (concept) sedan is approximately 6 in. longer than the current A3 wagon. 

A3 sedans bound for the U.S. will probably feature a choice of two 2.0-liter 4-cylinder engines, one gasoline- and one diesel-fueled. A hybrid and even an electric-powered variant are also expected to join the lineup. A 7-speed S tronic transmission and Quattro all-wheel drive will be available, though front-wheel drive and a 6-speed manual will almost certainly be fitted to base models_


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

great write-up and info. Thanks


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*Brenda Pritty R&T Image*










Thanks dmorrow. This image accompanies the R&T article (which also speculates that base price will be low 30K's).
Compare it to the A3 Concept and you can see that it's pretty similar. Be nice if it turned out that way.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

pictures of the front of this car dont exist.

edit. google ftw
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...p.,cf.osb&fp=dcbfd8d3167599e&biw=1280&bih=680


----------

